# 2018 4Motion SE towing capacity



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

so this is my first small SUV 4Motion vehicle, have confirmed that the towing capacity is only 1,500lbs. 

is that a good towing capacity? personally it seems very limited and should not really waste my time towing anything. is this a good assessment?


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Technically no. But it depends on what you intend to tow 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

nothing really in mind to tow, but hearing the 1,500 weight limit i am not sure i can tow very much! lol


----------



## 60hawkrod (Jul 8, 2010)

1500lbs isn't much capacity. Probably only good for a utility trailer or small pop up trailer. The previous 2.0L turbo capacity was 2200lbs. We tow a small travel trailer with our 2013 2.0L and it tows well. Unfortunately, our next vehicle will not be a Tiguan because of the reduced capacity.


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

Good for a bike rack or something.


----------



## Suk_Sqsh_Bang_Blow (Feb 27, 2014)

I still dont know why people buy small SUV's and then start asking questions about towing.

Want to tow? Buy something built to tow.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

Suk_Sqsh_Bang_Blow said:


> I still dont know why people buy small SUV's and then start asking questions about towing.
> 
> Want to tow? Buy something built to tow.
> 
> ...


There's nothing wrong with wanting something that checks all boxes. Some people might want a small car, but that does not exclude their desire for some towing capacity also. Hence the questions.

And what has size got to do with it? There are no rules that state only big cars can tow while small cars cannot. Of course you'd ideally want the tow car to be heavier than what's on tow, but if the tow car has beefy brakes, even that becomes less of an issue. You can get wing mirror extensions etc for wide tows.

I'd say CUVs should ideally have some towing capacity. At least up to 3000-4000 lbs, because that's how much many of the smaller light trailers weigh. If they can't even do that, as is the case for even gen1 tig at 2200lbs, then it's basically useless. Yet, if they can comfortably tow these small trailers, it's a perfect fit for the tiguan in terms of size. It also fits in with the lifestyle activity of would-be tig CUV buyers. It's a shame the tig is basically useless when it comes to towing. The first gen tig a bit better (not good though), but the gen2 is basically useless.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

Suk_Sqsh_Bang_Blow said:


> I still dont know why people buy small SUV's and then start asking questions about towing.
> 
> Want to tow? Buy something built to tow.
> 
> ...


i bought this small SUV for cargo capacity (inside the vehicle), 4Motion manual drive train since i live in an area with winter months and because i like the new Tiguan design and city ability. since this vehicle "checked" all the boxes i was needing for a new vehicle i did not worry about towing capacity until i had already purchased. 

i do not want to tow, which is why i bought the Tiguan. 



baboondumdum said:


> There's nothing wrong with wanting something that checks all boxes. Some people might want a small car, but that does not exclude their desire for some towing capacity also. Hence the questions.
> 
> And what has size got to do with it? There are no rules that state only big cars can tow while small cars cannot. Of course you'd ideally want the tow car to be heavier than what's on tow, but if the tow car has beefy brakes, even that becomes less of an issue. You can get wing mirror extensions etc for wide tows.
> 
> I'd say CUVs should ideally have some towing capacity. At least up to 3000-4000 lbs, because that's how much many of the smaller light trailers weigh. If they can't even do that, as is the case for even gen1 tig at 2200lbs, then it's basically useless. Yet, if they can comfortably tow these small trailers, it's a perfect fit for the tiguan in terms of size. It also fits in with the lifestyle activity of would-be tig CUV buyers. It's a shame the tig is basically useless when it comes to towing. The first gen tig a bit better (not good though), but the gen2 is basically useless.


i wonder if/when a tune will come out if it will make it better. i mean, i can always upgrade brakes, just needing more power and torque is a must.


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> i bought this small SUV for cargo capacity (inside the vehicle), 4Motion manual drive train since i live in an area with winter months and because i like the new Tiguan design and city ability. since this vehicle "checked" all the boxes i was needing for a new vehicle i did not worry about towing capacity until i had already purchased.
> 
> i do not want to tow, which is why i bought the Tiguan.
> 
> ...


Probably not. Unfortunately making it more fuel efficient probably means you sacrifice on power. A powerful engine is probably not fuel efficient, unless they add on other tech like turning it into a hybrid or shuts off cylinders etc. So they can never win that fight and they chose fuel economy, which for most is probably the better choice. 1500lbs is stupid though. What can one really tow? A UHaul 4x8 enclosed trailer has dry weight of 850lbs. Doesn't leave a lot of capacity to haul stuff. And that's assuming you're not filled with passengers also. To me, 1500lbs tow capacity, or even the 2200lbs with the gen1, means you can't really tow anything meaningful. Not according to the tow ratings anyway.

But it's good for a bike rack or something.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

baboondumdum said:


> Probably not. Unfortunately making it more fuel efficient probably means you sacrifice on power. A powerful engine is probably not fuel efficient, unless they add on other tech like turning it into a hybrid or shuts off cylinders etc. So they can never win that fight and they chose fuel economy, which for most is probably the better choice. 1500lbs is stupid though. What can one really tow? A UHaul 4x8 enclosed trailer has dry weight of 850lbs. Doesn't leave a lot of capacity to haul stuff. And that's assuming you're not filled with passengers also. To me, 1500lbs tow capacity, or even the 2200lbs with the gen1, means you can't really tow anything meaningful. Not according to the tow ratings anyway.
> 
> But it's good for a bike rack or something.


i see what you mean and agree. 
i definitely did not pick up this car for towing things, but since i have it, it would have been cool to be able to tow some things as well. 

i still love this Tiguan and since i do have a 2016 R-Line 4Motion, i can use that if need be. but like you, i feel an opportunity was missed with a measly 1500 towing capacity. 

oh well, most likely will stage 2 this at one point anyway. hahaha


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> i see what you mean and agree.
> i definitely did not pick up this car for towing things, but since i have it, it would have been cool to be able to tow some things as well.
> 
> i still love this Tiguan and since i do have a 2016 R-Line 4Motion, i can use that if need be. but like you, i feel an opportunity was missed with a measly 1500 towing capacity.
> ...


Yeah. Too bad the stringent regulations and their decision to go ahead leading up to dieselgate means VW diesel engines are probably never coming back to NA. So there will forever be a lack of engine choices. Oh well. Seems incredibly inefficient, like many do, to own a pickup expressly to haul toys around a couple of times a year. What a waste.


----------



## 00noma (Mar 30, 2006)

I think VW missed the boat with the low towing capacity of the 2018 Tiguan, as even a CX5 can tow more. 

For what would otherwise be a great family hauler, it lacks utility by limiting the capacity so much. There should be at least a 2500lbs capacity, but I'd like to see brtween 3000-3500 for a CUV like this. 

I may look to the CX9 instead of the Tiguan as I don't want to be limited in the future. The atlas is too large, and I'm not a fan of the interior. Even a grand caravan can tow 3600lbs, making it a great utility vehicle - sadly, its poor safety ratings and lack of awd kill it.

With all that being said, if anyone has installed a hitch on their new Tiguan, can you at least post some pictures and details about it? Make, model, fit, install advice, wiring advice, etc


----------



## Cajetan (Feb 1, 2012)

baboondumdum said:


> There's nothing wrong with wanting something that checks all boxes.



The term "master of none" comes to mind.


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

00noma said:


> I think VW missed the boat with the low towing capacity of the 2018 Tiguan, as even a CX5 can tow more.
> 
> For what would otherwise be a great family hauler, it lacks utility by limiting the capacity so much. There should be at least a 2500lbs capacity, but I'd like to see brtween 3000-3500 for a CUV like this.
> 
> ...


Yeah. For example, a lot of these small travel trailers are around 3000lbs+. I was looking at the airstream basecamp earlier. Unfortunately it is 2600lbs base weight. So the gen1 Tig at 2200lbs capacity can't tow it. Yet it would have been the perfect size and fit for CUVs like the Tig to haul in an ideal world.



Cajetan said:


> The term "master of none" comes to mind.


If a jack of all trades car can town up to 3500-4000 lbs, I don't mind that it is not a master at hauling 10,000lbs like a pickup truck. I'd be pretty forgiving. But to be fair, pretty much the entire class of SUV/CUV is master of none. They have more space than a sedan. But poorer fuel economy. They can tow, but not a lot. They can hold more people in some instances (in many cases not more than a sedan but more space), but they don't hold as many as a caravan. They are "sportier" than a van, but less so than a sedan or sports car. The entire class of CUV is master of none by default, pretty much.


----------



## ANRiley2k (Oct 18, 2017)

*Will we see the euro-spec Tig Allspace with more towing capacity?*

I'd love to be able to tow a small travel trailer with a Tiguan -- I don't need the size of an Atlas or Touareg -- but alas, the US Tig doesn't have enough muscle. Are we here in the US ever going to get the euro-spec Tig Allspace with more towing capacity?


----------



## NZTIGUAN (May 23, 2008)

ANRiley2k said:


> I'd love to be able to tow a small travel trailer with a Tiguan -- I don't need the size of an Atlas or Touareg -- but alas, the US Tig doesn't have enough muscle. Are we here in the US ever going to get the euro-spec Tig Allspace with more towing capacity?


I suspect the problem is the same as it was for the MkI Tiguan. that is it's nothing to do with the basic vehicle and everything to do with the actual hitch. On the Euro (and for that matter ROW) the hitch fitting replaces the entire rear bumper assembly and ties back into the chassis, in N.A. the hitch is simply bolted onto the existing bumper, that's where the limit comes from. I never saw anybody find a way around it as there's no other parts acceptable in NA !! 

Incidentally with my latest R-Line 162Kw TSi Tiguan here in NZ the tow limit is 2500 Kg or 5600 lb !!

Have no idea why N.A have gone with an elcheapo hitch system, it's literally illegal here to attach a hitch direct to the bumper !!!

Cheers


----------



## bateau (Jun 16, 2013)

Here’s a good explanation why Europe has higher row ratings:

http://oppositelock.kinja.com/tow-me-down-1609112611


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Coderedpl (Jul 9, 2006)

*Never planned towing but a bit pissed I can't.*

So when purchasing the Tiguan we never really planned on towing anything but I recently came up with the idea of potentially towing my Mk6 R for a road trip ......come to find out that I'm not even sure I can tow the damn trailer itself.

Anybody actually tow anything with the car?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

I’m in the same boat as you. I really don’t understand the 1500 lb towing rating. Meanwhile the euro Allspace model can tow 2500kg (5500lb)... when I purchased the tig I didn’t even think about the tow rating. I figured it had to be at least 3500lb. But nope.. now I’m not even sure I’m going to get a tow hitch installed... I just really wanna know the reason why it can’t. Because the euro version (same car, different powertrains) can tow 5500lb... maybe it’s the 2.0 tsi and 8 speed combo? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

*Never planned towing but a bit pissed I can't.*

Just decided to do a little extra google searching. Same 2.0TSI engine as our NA models... Euro model has 7 spd DSG while US has 8 spd Tiptronic.. I would think the tiptronic would be better for towing anyway... so how does the European model have 2400kg(5200lb) towing while US model has 1500lb... something isn’t right 










https://www.carleasingmadesimple.com/data/volkswagen/tiguan-allspace/towing-weight-limit/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjvw (Jan 17, 2002)

D3Audi said:


> Just decided to do a little extra google searching. Same 2.0TSI engine as our NA models... Euro model has 7 spd DSG while US has 8 spd Tiptronic.. I would think the tiptronic would be better for towing anyway... so how does the European model have 2400kg(5200lb) towing while US model has 1500lb... something isn’t right
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not familiar with towing but am curious. Does 2400kg "braked" mean the trailer has its own brakes? Do people tow non-braked trailers? Could that be the difference?


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

jjvw said:


> I'm not familiar with towing but am curious. Does 2400kg "braked" mean the trailer has its own brakes? Do people tow non-braked trailers? Could that be the difference?


Yes it means the trailer has brakes. And that could very well be it.. many small trailers in the US don’t have trailer brakes like they would in Europe... there’s stricter laws in Europe for towing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bateau (Jun 16, 2013)

Here is a good article on why European towing specs are higher than US. 

https://oppositelock.kinja.com/tow-me-down-1609112611





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Coderedpl (Jul 9, 2006)

What I would love to know is whether our rating is 1,500 just for "safety sake", due to trailers not having brakes, or what else. 

Are our cars technically capable of towing higher loads? My car weighs 3,325 as is so the higher rating would be nice if its possible, would just need the right type of trailer maybe?


----------



## NZTIGUAN (May 23, 2008)

I assume the reason is the same with the MkII Tiguan's as it was with the MkI and it's nothing to do with the engines, it's all to do with how the hitch is installed. For some reason the NA hitch is simply held on with 4 bolts whereas the Euro hitch replaces the whole bumper etc and is tied back into the frame of the car. So here in NZ for example I can tow 2500Kg braked (yes it means there must be a braking system on the trailer) BUT my tow system cost close to NZ$2,000 because it takes hours to fit and requires the rear bumper etc to be removed. Why they don't/can't do this in NA I have no idea, I guess there are some different laws that make it an issue but the rest of the world has been towing up to 2500Kg (depends on the model) since 2008.

Cheers


----------



## Coderedpl (Jul 9, 2006)

NZTIGUAN said:


> I assume the reason is the same with the MkII Tiguan's as it was with the MkI and it's nothing to do with the engines, it's all to do with how the hitch is installed. For some reason the NA hitch is simply held on with 4 bolts whereas the Euro hitch replaces the whole bumper etc and is tied back into the frame of the car. So here in NZ for example I can tow 2500Kg braked (yes it means there must be a braking system on the trailer) BUT my tow system cost close to NZ$2,000 because it takes hours to fit and requires the rear bumper etc to be removed. Why they don't/can't do this in NA I have no idea, I guess there are some different laws that make it an issue but the rest of the world has been towing up to 2500Kg (depends on the model) since 2008.
> 
> Cheers


It would be lovely to get a part # on that whole assembly then and have it sent here if that's all it takes.i can easily do the install myself 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2013)

Even if you had the correct European hitch installed, you would still have a larger and more difficult issue to tackle. The car trailers available in the USA have their axles set further back compared to their European counterparts. This does two things 1) It increases the stability of the US trailers(less tail wagging) 2) It puts much more weight on the hitch(tongue weight). Most European tow vehicles have very little tongue weight because the trailer axles, being set forward, support almost all of the cargo weight. This is what allows them to tow much more weight vs. the same exact American vehicle. I would research the maximum tongue weight a European Tiguan can support before making any decisions. Tongue weight for my Mk6 GolfR on an aluminum trailer is about 6-800lbs. depending on the equipment I am carrying and where the car is placed. This "requires" a half-ton pickup or SUV in the USA unfortunately.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2013)

User "Bateau" has posted a very good link in this thread two times with a very good explanation on why US tow ratings are lower. All of your questions about "why" are answered. :thumbup:


----------



## Coderedpl (Jul 9, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> User "Bateau" has posted a very good link in this thread two times with a very good explanation on why US tow ratings are lower. All of your questions about "why" are answered. :thumbup:


I've read that link. I guess i was looking for more of "confirmation" on whether that rating is just to adhere to US Safety bs or its an actual limitation on the actual car itself. 

Guess i'm not towing ****


----------



## daisoman (Apr 20, 2009)

I can tow 2 sport bikes to track and all our gear in the back no problem. Works for my needs.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NZTIGUAN (May 23, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Even if you had the correct European hitch installed, you would still have a larger and more difficult issue to tackle. The car trailers available in the USA have their axles set further back compared to their European counterparts. This does two things 1) It increases the stability of the US trailers(less tail wagging) 2) It puts much more weight on the hitch(tongue weight). Most European tow vehicles have very little tongue weight because the trailer axles, being set forward, support almost all of the cargo weight. This is what allows them to tow much more weight vs. the same exact American vehicle. I would research the maximum tongue weight a European Tiguan can support before making any decisions. Tongue weight for my Mk6 GolfR on an aluminum trailer is about 6-800lbs. depending on the equipment I am carrying and where the car is placed. This "requires" a half-ton pickup or SUV in the USA unfortunately.


Interesting reading, didn't realise this difference in trailer wheel position before but I can confirm our towball weight limit is 100Kg (220.5lb). Fortunately the Tiguan tow package includes a safety electronic system that ties into the ABS etc and takes any trailer "wag" out before it becomes an issue.

Cheers


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2013)

NZTIGUAN said:


> Interesting reading, didn't realise this difference in trailer wheel position before but I can confirm our towball weight limit is 100Kg (220.5lb). Fortunately the Tiguan tow package includes a safety electronic system that ties into the ABS etc and takes any trailer "wag" out before it becomes an issue.
> 
> Cheers


Amazing that the tongue weight is so low. There is still one option to tow a car in the USA. One can use a tow dolly. This will keep the tongue weight low, and still be well within the ROW weight limit. :beer:


----------



## ribbit (Jun 4, 2012)

*tiguan towing capability ??*

I am curious if the Tiguan can tow 4000 LBS. I might be interested if it can tow a reasonable load with VW authorization. If it has a dsg tranny I don't think it can. THX


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

searching is your friend.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8794610-2018-4Motion-SE-towing-capacity&highlight=towing


----------



## ribbit (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks, I have my answer,guess I will be going else where.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

ribbit said:


> Thanks, I have my answer,guess I will be going else where.


lol. okay.

but everything is filled out in the thread i posted.
not to mention, the MK2 Tigs DO NOT have DSG transmission, not to mention that you would not want the DSG for towing....sooooooo bye? lololo


----------



## Darkaether (Nov 5, 2017)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> lol. okay.
> 
> but everything is filled out in the thread i posted.
> not to mention, the MK2 Tigs DO NOT have DSG transmission, not to mention that you would not want the DSG for towing....sooooooo bye? lololo


You need to realize that this is an international forum and that while the US version does not have DSG, other markets do have the DSG. Likewise other markets have different tow equipment with different limitations.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

Darkaether said:


> You need to realize that this is an international forum and that while the US version does not have DSG, other markets do have the DSG. Likewise other markets have different tow equipment with different limitations.


all of which have been discussed in the MANY threads of towing with the MQB Tig...

i hear ya and maybe my response was not as great as it should have been, but i still provided the link to the thread.


----------



## Piscoot (Dec 26, 2011)

1500 pounds fits my need towing my useful popup camper and getting 27 mpg.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TDeyeguy (Mar 13, 2018)

Hey fellow camper ^ 

Now that we replaced my wife's car (545i) with the Tig it will become our primary tow vehicle. It has roughly the same towing capacity/tongue weight limits as my '13 Golf TDI which we have used for the last 12k miles towing our Scamp.

I'm using a Prodigy P2 brake controller which will be transferred to the tig and I have a rear Airlift kit on the Golf that eliminates sag completely. I noticed the tig has pretty soft suspension in the rear, but I haven't towed with it yet so idk if the sag will be significant or not. 

DSC00286 by DerekG710, on Flickr


----------



## Piscoot (Dec 26, 2011)

I actually thought the opposite and felt the rear was stiff, I do have an SEL with the 18” wheels so that could contribute to not so soft ride in New England! 
Surprisingly there was no sag and the Tiguan LWB handle the little camper smoothly and tracked perfectly. My pop up is about 1100 pounds wet and maybe 150 pound tongue weight. 
Love the scamper BTW and we will be replacing the popup this year with a hard side as well! 
Happy camping! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TDeyeguy (Mar 13, 2018)

Piscoot said:


> I actually thought the opposite and felt the rear was stiff, I do have an SEL with the 18” wheels so that could contribute to not so soft ride in New England!
> Surprisingly there was no sag and the Tiguan LWB handle the little camper smoothly and tracked perfectly. My pop up is about 1100 pounds wet and maybe 150 pound tongue weight.
> Love the scamper BTW and we will be replacing the popup this year with a hard side as well!
> Happy camping!
> ...



Thanks! Good to know about the lack of sag you mentioned. I measured the tongue weight of the Scamp at almost exactly 200lbs. Our Scamp is 1500-1700 wet and I usually get 27-31mpg towing with the Golf. I imagine I'll be about 20-22 in the tig, but it may be a bit better as I usually don't tow faster than 60-65mph.


----------



## hypoxia1031 (Jun 12, 2010)

Bump to this.

I'm trying to tow 2000-2500lbs and dissapointed in the N.A tiguan towing capacity. 

This is the hitch I bought.

https://www.etrailer.com/Trailer-Hitch/Volkswagen/Tiguan/2018/76192.html?vehicleid=201865130

Anyone towing over the limit? The four bolts has got me worried - But I reckon Drawtite wouldn't give it such a high towing capacity if they didn't think it would work. Has anyone reinforced this?


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

hypoxia1031 said:


> Bump to this.
> 
> I'm trying to tow 2000-2500lbs and dissapointed in the N.A tiguan towing capacity.
> 
> ...


What are you towing and how far? 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## hypoxia1031 (Jun 12, 2010)

D3Audi said:


> What are you towing and how far?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


6x12 Enlosed trailer with dirt bike(s). 50 miles each way highway at most on a regular, and maybe a few hundred for events/camping.


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

hypoxia1031 said:


> 6x12 Enlosed trailer with dirt bike(s). 50 miles each way highway at most on a regular, and maybe a few hundred for events/camping.


I think even 50 miles is pushing it at that weight. My boat (with everything combined) weighs 2800lbs. Tiguan can tow it 5 miles to the launch. But I wouldn't go farther than that. 

Sadly the North American powertrain is just not set up for towing. I don't think I'm even gonna tow my boat with the Tiguan next year. 



Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## daisoman (Apr 20, 2009)

hypoxia1031 said:


> 6x12 Enlosed trailer with dirt bike(s). 50 miles each way highway at most on a regular, and maybe a few hundred for events/camping.


Pulled two dual sports on a open trailer. Zero issues. I've done even 3. Open trailer isn't an option?









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## hypoxia1031 (Jun 12, 2010)

D3Audi said:


> I think even 50 miles is pushing it at that weight. My boat (with everything combined) weighs 2800lbs. Tiguan can tow it 5 miles to the launch. But I wouldn't go farther than that.
> 
> Sadly the North American powertrain is just not set up for towing. I don't think I'm even gonna tow my boat with the Tiguan next year.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. How is it launching the boat anyway? I’m assuming you’re 4 motion? That’s something I would need to consider too. A pair of seadoos.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hypoxia1031 (Jun 12, 2010)

daisoman said:


> Pulled two dual sports on a open trailer. Zero issues. I've done even 3. Open trailer isn't an option?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good to know. An open trailer is an option. What do you reckon that setup weighs?

Also what hitch are you using and are you on coil overs or is that squat?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daisoman (Apr 20, 2009)

Uhaul hitch(Curt?)

Each bike is about 300lbs, trailer is about 600lbs.

So even with 3 bikes I'm just at Max of 1500lbs.

I've done this same set up with sport bikes. 425 each. But only 2 of them. Over 300km one way no issues. 

Stock suspension so it's squatting


hypoxia1031 said:


> Good to know. An open trailer is an option. What do you reckon that setup weighs?
> 
> Also what hitch are you using and are you on coil overs or is that squat?
> 
> ...


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DachaDad (Sep 15, 2015)

*Excellent tow vehicle*

I tow a small travel trailer (Safari Condo Alto F1743) with my '18 SEL Premium. The trailer is about 1600 lbs. dry and I guess about 2500-2600 lbs. fully loaded. I do use a weight distributing hitch. There is no difficulty keeping up with traffic or maintaining speed on hills. I also towed this same trailer with a Jetta Sportwagen TDI up and over the Rockies, also without any stress or strain. I would still have that car were it not for VW's malfeasance. The hitches on both cars were installed by CanAm RV in London, Ontario, the leading experts in equipping smaller cars for towing. It is my belief that the differences between US and European tow ratings are related more to liability anxiety than to vehicle capacity or trailer types.


----------



## Pearlex86 (Sep 28, 2018)

I may get blasted by more intelligent foe but my goodnesss a 97 Honda Accord can tow more. Pretty sure with a good setup possibly a hidden hitch from bosal or such this vehicle should do 3000 easy. But to each there own


----------



## christophe15 (Nov 12, 2018)

Have any of you looked into taxa trailers? Super lightweight, low tongue weight. I am thinking about going this route for my 2018 SEL Premium, still on fences. Hopefully before then can also source trans cooler, apr tune for little more umpfff too.


----------



## hypoxia1031 (Jun 12, 2010)

Haven’t looked into those trailers, but I sourced a light weight 6x10 open trailer single axle I can use to take ATV’s out. I just installed my curt class III and will report back.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

So this is an old topic but I've been stewing about the tow rating all winter and especially now that the summer months and boating season are getting closer and closer.. Decided to start researching more and I was checking out the owners manual today and it's quite ironic how the tiguan's owner's manual basically says it's not built for towing. Which isn't true as it's marketed as a tow vehicle in European markets.

Towing section in Tiguan manual:









And don't even get me started on the golf. My father has a 2018 sportwagen 4motion and he wanted to get a small aluminum trailer for hauling things to the dump, picking things up at hardware store, etc.. but after reading the golf's owner's manual he's gonna forget that idea all together....

Towing section in Golf Manual:









Funny how they say the golf is not designed to tow - when really it was. It was designed as the perfect family vehicle in Europe. But whatever. The reasons comparing euro tow ratings vs US tow ratings have been beat to death so not worth discussing that again..

I'm beginning to think partly why VWs are so underrated to tow in the US market and especially the tiguan is underrated to tow is all because of marketing. In the US the Audi Q5 has a tow rating of 4400 lbs.. and that has no specifications as to whether the trailer needs to be braked or not so I'm just gonna assume that's unbraked. (Anything over 2500lbs should really have brakes). 

Also for reference the Euro Q5 2.0tfsi has a 5200lb tow rating. So the Q5's US tow rating isnt that far below the euro rating.. 

Now comparing the tiguan to the Q5 is where the differences in tow ratings start to not make sense. The Q5 has 68 more horsepower and 52 more lb torque. That helps a lot when towing - however that's paired to a DSG transmission and DSG transmissions aren't really the best for towing compared to a standard torque converter automatic. The AWD system is very similar also considering both are FWD based and have a clutch that engages the rear axle. 

And here's where the tiguan and Q5 are very similar. Weight and wheel base.. 

Tiguan Curb Weight: 3858 lbs
Q5 Curb Weight: 4057 lbs 

So the Q5 only weighs 199lbs more. 

And wheel base
Tiguan Wheel Base: 109.8"
Q5 Wheel Base: 111" 

So the Q5 is only about 1" longer in wheel base (the longer the wheel base the better it is for towing).. but 1" longer is barely noticeable. 

All in all the Tiguan and Q5 are very similar vehicles. The Q5 only has the upper hand when it comes to engine output which does make a difference in towing. However those HP and torque differences are not enough to give the Q5 a 3000lb towing advantage over the Tiguan IMO.. especially considering the tiguan has a torque converter automatic and the Q5 has a DSG. 

Not to mention the Atlas - VW markets the atlas as their flagship towing vehicle. But compare atlas specs to a Q5? The atlas is way more capable than a Q5 with its VR6, torque converter automatic, and overall vehicle weight. But the Atlas' tow rating is stopped at 5000lbs. 

My theory is that VW doesn't want their vehicles as tow vehicles. They either want to upsell the atlas to people or have people make the jump to the Q5. The tiguan is definitely capable of towing much more but they rate their vehicles around what the competition is rated at. Considering most people with CUVs don't tow anyway. The only outlier in the CUV segment is the Jeep Cherokee with a 4500lb tow rating - and that's in a smaller vehicle than the tiguan.. 

So yeah, taking the Q5's US tow rating vs vehicle specs into account and the euro tow ratings of the tiguan. I'd venture to say the North American tiguan can comfortably tow 3000lbs+/-.... especially if it has trailer brakes. 

But even then there's one more dilemma... warranty. I've heard that if VW finds out you've been towing more than the vehicle is rated they'll void your warranty. 


Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

the atlas tow rating of 5000 lbs is with the factory installed hitch and upgrades.

aftermarket hitch dramatically reduces the tow capacity

the tiguan hitch is not integrated into the bumper rebar, like the European versions which limits it to a class 1.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## zaider (May 30, 2018)

BsickPassat said:


> the tiguan hitch is not integrated into the bumper rebar, like the European versions which limits it to a class 1.


Being new to the trailer game, is this something that can be fixed? Is it possible to integrate the tiguan hitch into the bumper rebar?

Maybe that's the issue? 

Im looking to tow something like a Taxa Cricket, but its basically 1500lbs dry weight.


----------



## republicman159 (Dec 31, 2018)

Would I have to change out the suspension if I wanted to tow anything heavier than the factory limit? I’m not sure what the limiting factor would be, since it’s heavy enough and has a good enough transmission. My guess is the engine or suspension.


----------



## ChiefGolf (Jul 11, 2004)

republicman159 said:


> Would I have to change out the suspension if I wanted to tow anything heavier than the factory limit? I’m not sure what the limiting factor would be, since it’s heavy enough and has a good enough transmission. My guess is the engine or suspension.


The limiting factor is the frame, not the drivetrain. You risk damaging your vehicle exceeding the loading limits


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

ChiefGolf said:


> The limiting factor is the frame, not the drivetrain. You risk damaging your vehicle exceeding the loading limits
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Considering the Tiguan Allspace in Europe gets a 220 PS TSI (258 lb-ft) or 240 PS TDI (368 lb-ft), I don't think the frame is going to be an issue


----------



## alucinari (Mar 4, 2013)

BsickPassat said:


> Considering the Tiguan Allspace in Europe gets a 220 PS TSI (258 lb-ft) or 240 PS TDI (368 lb-ft), I don't think the frame is going to be an issue


They're talking about towing, not power.

The towing limit is due to a complicated combination of suspension, wheelbase, vehicle weight, cooling, and speed limits.


----------



## Passatsquared (Oct 26, 2014)

I read up on this after being "outraged: :laugh:at the meager towing capacity as compared to europe.

They get frame mounted hitches, we get bumper mounted.

Pretty much because we cant be trusted to be safe. 
Europe allows the higher towing capacity, but at slower speeds (55mph I think) . 
Here, we want to do 80 on the freeway, while tailgating and slurping on a mountain dew. So, lower, safer tow capacities.


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Passatsquared said:


> I read up on this after being "outraged: at the meager towing capacity as compared to europe.
> 
> They get frame mounted hitches, we get bumper mounted.
> 
> ...


Kinda getting the thread off topic, here's a better place to discuss towing: 
https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?t=8794610#/topics/8794610

And for the record, the MK2 tiguan's have frame mounted hitches (MK1 had bumper mount), same transmission as the atlas, etc. Biggest reasons it's rated so low is for marketing (to upsell people to the atlas), and as you said, towing speed/driving style expectations 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

D3Audi said:


> Biggest reasons it's rated so low is for marketing (to upsell people to the atlas), and as you said, towing speed/driving style expectations
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


This.
there is ALWAYS an angle when it comes to business decisions.


----------



## Ilt (Apr 4, 2019)

*Towing*

I have a 2019 Tiguan r line and I'm wondering if anybody has towed 4000+ with equalizer bars. Euro version is rated for 5500 with ebrakes and wondering someone has to have tried by now?


----------



## Ilt (Apr 4, 2019)

Really nobody has towed anything?


----------



## CTGeoff (Feb 24, 2015)

Ilt said:


> Really nobody has towed anything?


I haven't myself but using the search function I quickly found that there are a number of threads with discussion on hitches, towing capacity, and some with photos such as a guy towing a tow dolly with a car on it.

Here's the search results I got: https://forums.vwvortex.com/search.php?searchid=179228581

Also, this thread might be worth the read for you, which discusses near the end a newer 2" hitch that utilizes the factory "slot" in the rear bumper: https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9269553-2-quot-Tow-Hitch-for-2018-Tiguan-SEL-P-R-Line


----------



## Ilt (Apr 4, 2019)

Thank you. Everytime I went to search it would just load. Appreciate the help


----------



## CTGeoff (Feb 24, 2015)

Ilt said:


> Thank you. Everytime I went to search it would just load. Appreciate the help


Not a problem! :thumbup: The whole site has been very slow and glitchy for me today as well.


----------



## Ilt (Apr 4, 2019)

The search link just loads?


----------



## hypoxia1031 (Jun 12, 2010)

Here's my tiggy towing about 2400 lbs. No problem at all. No issues at the boat launch, sometimes didn't even know they were there. Plenty of power and braking.


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

I stumbled upon this when researching towing recently. CanAm RV in Ontario bought a tiguan as their tow vehicle for their air stream travel trailer dealership. Apparently they’ve towed up to a 27ft airstream with it. They have 15k kilometers on the tiguan so far and most of it is towing. 

The owner even says that he’d rather take the tiguan instead of a Toyota Land Cruiser to tow the 27ft airstream from Ontario to British Columbia. It’ll be cool to follow and see how the car holds up - I hope they make some YouTube videos like they have with other cars they tow with. 

Read it here on pages 6, 8, and 10. 


https://online.flowpaper.com/77260755/RV484/#page=6










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## locoandroid69 (Dec 21, 2019)

hypoxia1031 said:


> Here's my tiggy towing about 2400 lbs. No problem at all. No issues at the boat launch, sometimes didn't even know they were there. Plenty of power and braking.


Could you please share some insight of which hitch did you go for?


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Here’s a new video that Alex on Autos released. Very informative. 

https://youtu.be/1LULd9Bc9tY


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathieu.tremblay4 (May 6, 2020)

*Towing Capacity*

I have a Tiguan 2018 Trendline 4Motion and I know the towing capacity says 1500 lbs, but I’m wondering if this can tow any tent trailers? I read posts online and everyone says no problem but the thing is that most tent trailers are over 1500 lbs. Would I have any issues towing a 2000-2500 lbs tent trailer, and if so what are the consequences?


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

What about "know the towing capacity says 1500 lbs" did you not understand?


----------



## 99jetta1 (Dec 21, 2009)

I tow my teardrop all the time works great of you have trailer brakes it definitely helps 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathieu.tremblay4 (May 6, 2020)

How much does your teardrop way and what vehicle do you have?


----------



## 99jetta1 (Dec 21, 2009)

Dry it’s 1300 lbs I used a stealthhitch as it’s rated for 4000 lbs I’ll attach my thread 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 99jetta1 (Dec 21, 2009)

Towing my Teardrop and with electric brakes (Works great)
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...ad.php?t=9372335&share_type=t&link_source=app


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AtoGTI (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm considering the same myself since we just got our Tiguan R line on Monday. I'm trying to stay within the 1500 lbs dry weight even if gear and passengers jumps it up a bit.


----------



## Rabbieboy (Jul 10, 2021)

DachaDad said:


> *Excellent tow vehicle*
> 
> I tow a small travel trailer (Safari Condo Alto F1743) with my '18 SEL Premium. The trailer is about 1600 lbs. dry and I guess about 2500-2600 lbs. fully loaded. I do use a weight distributing hitch. There is no difficulty keeping up with traffic or maintaining speed on hills. I also towed this same trailer with a Jetta Sportwagen TDI up and over the Rockies, also without any stress or strain. I would still have that car were it not for VW's malfeasance. The hitches on both cars were installed by CanAm RV in London, Ontario, the leading experts in equipping smaller cars for towing. It is my belief that the differences between US and European tow ratings are related more to liability anxiety than to vehicle capacity or trailer types.


Interesting. I have a 2018 Alltrack, bought after Trading in a Tdi Sportswagon, and we are looking at Alto F1743. Called Canam and asked about Touareg as possible TV, and salesman said manual Alltrack 1.8 L turbo would have no trouble hauling Alto with weight distributing hitch and anti-sway bars, and electric brake controller. I was a bit sceptical, but am hopeful that is the case - he was confident it would be fine, up to a much higher weight. Has your experience continued to be good? And how do you like at Alto? There is a two year waiting list now, but we are tempted to say, let’s just order one.


----------



## Alexnev (May 24, 2021)

Any updates on this? I’m about to install oem hitch to my 2020 SE. hitch is welded to crossmember bumper thingy, bud still is only 1.5” and 1500lbs rate


----------

